# FSI (Flanders Scientific Inc) Monitors - Perceptual Color Matching Using LightSpace



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

FSI (Flanders Scientific Inc) Monitors have just release a new white paper on the perceptual matching of different display technologies with LightSpace CMS.

Download Link: http://flandersscientific.com/index/uploads/PerceptualColorMatchingUsingLightSpaceCMS.pdf


----------



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

LightIllusion has just added this page for Perceptual Colour Matching of displays:

http://www.lightillusion.com/perceptual_colour_match.html

In combination with the FSI paper is should help with understanding the requirements for perceptual matching, and why the standard Judd based offset approach really doesn't work.


----------

